# Free dive spearfishing



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

New to the sport looking for some more dive buddies. My buddy that I normally dive with is leaving for the weekend of the tournament. I down for splitting cost on outings an helping with boat prep and post clean up.


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Trying to post pics from phone is proving more difficult.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Which tourney?

And do you do any scuba?


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.alabamaopen.com/

I have not been certified yet tho I have the majority of the gear. The guy I norm dive with does tho. He usually brings a tank then Free dives the rest of the time.


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

It doesn't have to be for the tourney tho. We want to get a couple guys to shoot big pelagics with.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Markray82 said:


> http://www.alabamaopen.com/
> 
> I have not been certified yet tho I have the majority of the gear. The guy I norm dive with does tho. He usually brings a tank then Free dives the rest of the time.


10-4 

I haven't fished that one since they started it back up last year... last one we did though (2009) we took 1st place Barracuda and 2nd & 3rd on the Triggerfish... Just barely missed 3rd place snapper... It's always a fun tourney... I gotta find out if I'm going to be in town that weekend... maybe we'll get up and shoot it


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

That would be cool. We have been learning the area as we go.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Markray82 said:


> That would be cool. We have been learning the area as we go.


I recently moved to Daphne and have been learning more and more about the inshore areas around here, but I've been fishing offshore from Alabama and Mississippi my entire life... If you really want to see some cool stuff, I strongly suggest getting your dive license... Nothing beat some of the natural bottom spots S/SE of perdido pass


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Perdido pass is totally doable free diving. Boat Traffic sucks tho and viz was bad the last time i went. It's pretty cool tho i prefer rigs. I want to try some bottom structure in 45 to 50 ft of water where viz is good. Then I want to try some blue water Mahi and triggers


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

I do plan on getting certified its just going to involve me taking a vacation from work to do it.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

check out cam kirconnell on youtube, dude's a beast, I used to eat fresh wahoo he and his crew brought back in from rigs outta LA, perdido pass and all this inshore stuff is kinda weak, need to get on a boat and get offshore 50 mi. plus...


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

oh yea, and if you wanna go out and scuba/spear, you might as well go slap down an Andrew Jackson and get a dinner a Red Lobster, cause bringing down a tank is catnip...


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

thedude said:


> oh yea, and if you wanna go out and scuba/spear, you might as well go slap down an Andrew Jackson and get a dinner a Red Lobster, cause bringing down a tank is catnip...




What does that even mean?


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think he is saying scuba is cheating lol


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There are a few freedivers around. And we have plenty of spots to hit for any type of fish your looking for. If we have a spot open when I get home ill let you know keep in touch. How deep can you dive? We normally hunt 50-80ft an chum anything deeper.


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

I can do 60 if conditions are right. I actually just got back but I didn't have anyone but my fishing buddy so the the 6 ft plus barracuda stalking me freaked me out. I did blow a hole through him before I left so hopefully he has a little more respect of people now. I got one nice dog snapper and quit current was terrible and the cuda really wore me down. We ended up finishing out the day fishing buffalo barge and racked up on mingos with one monster trigger.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

There's a couple guys in the gulfshores area that dive a lot. SKRAM is a good buddy of mine. Shoot him a message he might get up with you. I'm waiting for my hitch to be over, better believe I'm gonna be hunting hard while I'm home.


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

I sent him a message. We have a group of 5 going out Sunday. I hope viz is as awesome as it was last sat.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Markray82 said:


> I do plan on getting certified its just going to involve me taking a vacation from work to do it.


why is that? you can do bookwork online and finish up on weekends. so unless you work weekends, no vacation time needed. even then, there are instructors out there who will work with your schedule. it's really not that complicated.


----------



## Markray82 (Jul 16, 2013)

I work swing shift one week nights 7 to 7am mon to whatever day production gets off usually fri night some sat though. Then mon tue fri sat sun wed thur 7 to 7pm. It's complicated and sometimes they throw extra days in. They will work with my schedule if I want to pay 600 bucks.


----------

